# Custom made leggings dyesub



## T Industry (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello,

Who knows a good manufacters
for custom made leggings?
Good price...
Good quality...
Cut and see...
Minimum quantity...

Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## jeradclough22 (Apr 16, 2011)

Send me a personal message. I can help you with this

thanks

jerad


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

let me know what you need


----------

